# Long time coming but I’m finally back!!



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (May 15, 2018)

Hi everyone it has been a little over a year since I was last here. Many things have been happening as far as starting my first job getting a car and keeping busy between school and work. I haven’t forgotten my whizzer although some of my inspirations were lost when we lost my good friend Fred White. I’m going to start getting back into this and hopefully update something’s soon to finish my bike. I also need to catch up with Ray Spangler who also was a big help when I started this project!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 13, 2018)

Alright so I finally got going again. I have the engine and everything mounted I still need to setup the clutch and fix the gas tank but I just threw it all on to see how it’s gonna look so here’s my progress so far. I left the bike pretty much original paint just fixed a few issues in the paint that bothered me. Overall it’s coming along good hopefully I’ll have it running soon!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## whizzerbug (Jul 14, 2018)

nice roadmaster with some great accessory's


----------



## JKT (Jul 14, 2018)

does your frame have the factory dimples for the belt ??


----------



## oquinn (Jul 14, 2018)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Hi everyone it has been a little over a year since I was last here. Many things have been happening as far as starting my first job getting a car and keeping busy between school and work. I haven’t forgotten my whizzer although some of my inspirations were lost when we lost my good friend Fred White. I’m going to start getting back into this and hopefully update something’s soon to finish my bike. I also need to catch up with Ray Spangler who also was a big help when I started this project!



Do you live in Ohio?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 14, 2018)

JKT said:


> does your frame have the factory dimples for the belt ??



No it actually doesn’t but the original owner of the bike had bought it and put a whizzer engine on it when new. Everything clears very well.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 14, 2018)

oquinn said:


> Do you live in Ohio?



No I live just outside of Buffalo, NY closer to Niagara Falls.


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2018)

Welcome back!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 14, 2018)

WELCOME BACK!
GREAT LOOKING BIKE/WHIZZER!
WHAT'S THE DEAL WITH DUAL EXHAUST?
I HAVE NEVER NOTICED A WHIZZER WITH DUAL!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 14, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> WELCOME BACK!
> GREAT LOOKING BIKE/WHIZZER!
> WHAT'S THE DEAL WITH DUAL EXHAUST?
> I HAVE NEVER NOTICED A WHIZZER WITH DUAL!



It was actually an upgraded option you could buy when these bikes were new. The one on my bike is actually an original. They are currently making reproductions for a lot less than the original. I have both but I prefer the original one and that’s what I mounted in the bike.


----------



## mason_man (Jul 15, 2018)

Looking good!!
Keep the progress coming! 

Ray


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 27, 2018)

Well she finally runs and drives!!! I’m so excited to take it for a long cruise!


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 27, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 27, 2018)

Wellcome back I love your whizzer !!! its super nice !!!


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 3, 2018)

Great job.  You must be the youngest Whizzer guy.


----------

